# NIB Arc Audio Black 12 CHEAP



## KSUWildcatFan (Jun 11, 2006)

Look at this on eBay:

Arc Audio Black Line 12 in Subwoofer

http://bit.ly/NlAbDx

Not mine. Please buy so I don't. 

-Jordan


----------



## KSUWildcatFan (Jun 11, 2006)

KFJDDZKDUWDIDSLGKDGOBZUCIFLGIDIF. Components, too. 

Look at this on eBay:

Arc Audio Black Line Component Speakers

http://bit.ly/P7F1I1

Please save me from myself!


----------



## legend94 (Mar 15, 2006)

Saved!

Thank you : D


----------



## KSUWildcatFan (Jun 11, 2006)

Praise lord baby Jesus. That's a freaking steal. Let me know how it turns out!


----------



## beef316 (Dec 12, 2006)

Dang sold already.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KSUWildcatFan (Jun 11, 2006)

Components are still out there!


----------



## legend94 (Mar 15, 2006)

KSUWildcatFan said:


> Praise lord baby Jesus. That's a freaking steal. Let me know how it turns out!


i sure will! i made the mistake of buying the other comps which is not a bad deal but thought they were something else. but between both i think i can make my money back.


----------



## KSUWildcatFan (Jun 11, 2006)

I reeeeeeeally wanted that stuff but I've spent far too much lately. Glad you got it!

-jordan


----------



## legend94 (Mar 15, 2006)

KSUWildcatFan said:


> I reeeeeeeally wanted that stuff but I've spent far too much lately. Glad you got it!
> 
> -jordan


Me too. I don't think my wife will agree  

Somehow I came back to car audio a few months ago having sold everything and now I have enough to go in 4-5 cars :blush:

Seriously I tripped over a stack of monitor 1 amps the other day


----------



## KSUWildcatFan (Jun 11, 2006)

Lmao. My wife is getting less and less amused with every purchase... :x


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

KSUWildcatFan said:


> Lmao. My wife is getting less and less amused with every purchase... :x


If it is not shoes, hand-bags or jewelry....it is never ok with wives...you're not alone


----------



## legend94 (Mar 15, 2006)

IBcivic said:


> If it is not shoes, hand-bags or jewelry....it is never ok with wives...you're not alone


the thing is i dont seem to notice new shoes or hand bags, maybe jewelry because of the declining bank account!

she seems to have noticed that my stash it getting large and i was opening an alpine pdx amp the other day and she says dont you have a few of those already...damn things look all alike


----------



## KSUWildcatFan (Jun 11, 2006)

lol.. Mine's not that bad.

She actually told me to pull the trigger on a great deal on an Arc 4150CXL-R. I twiddled my thumbs for too long and someone else got it.


----------



## legend94 (Mar 15, 2006)

KSUWildcatFan said:


> lol.. Mine's not that bad.
> 
> She actually told me to pull the trigger on a great deal on an Arc 4150CXL-R. I twiddled my thumbs for too long and someone else got it.


she is fine with me getting what i "need" but when she spots a duplicate she questions it! 

between you and nolongerhasfoureights i am wanting to jump on the arc bandwagon


----------



## KSUWildcatFan (Jun 11, 2006)

My wife is getting less patient with purchases but I've made it clear how uncommon the CXLs are so she was on board with the last purchase..and then I fiddle farted around and missed it. ACKKKKKKKK.

Also, good sir, you now own a Black 12. You're on board already. 

Just stay away from CXLs. Those are mine. ALL MINEEEEEEE


----------



## KSUWildcatFan (Jun 11, 2006)

^ You can have the XXKs. I don't care about those.


----------



## legend94 (Mar 15, 2006)

having been out of car audio for 5 years and now back it seems like arc is one of the few companies left that give a **** about their image. 

speaking of image when do you think the founder of id will be back at something else?


----------



## KSUWildcatFan (Jun 11, 2006)

I've heard some grumblings about Fred and about Arc but I do not share those views. I've always had good experiences with them and their tech team--specifically Brad Ott--has been nothing short of amazing in answering every question I've asked and helped me out along the way. From what I can tell, Arc cares about their product--even past lines like the CXL--and is more than happy fixing anything that goes wrong.

I know Eric will be back at some point, but I don't know when. When he is, however, it'll take the car audio scene by storm--again.


----------



## legend94 (Mar 15, 2006)

KSUWildcatFan said:


> I've heard some grumblings about Fred and about Arc but I do not share those views. I've always had good experiences with them and their tech team--specifically Brad Ott--has been nothing short of amazing in answering every question I've asked and helped me out along the way. From what I can tell, Arc cares about their product--even past lines like the CXL--and is more than happy fixing anything that goes wrong.
> 
> I know Eric will be back at some point, but I don't know when. When he is, however, it'll take the car audio scene by storm--again.



i have not had to contact arc but i have heard mostly good things.

as far as eric, i got on the id bandwagon way to late being in the stick of tn!


----------



## KSUWildcatFan (Jun 11, 2006)

I was using an IDQ12v2 for quite a while. Easily still one of my favorite subs of all time. I never used the max I bought. We'll see if I actually put my Arc Flatline 12s (essentially upgraded maxes) to use. It's not looking like it, although I did get a box with dual 1.5ft^3 chambers the other day..It'd fit in my stock Equinox.... ;D


----------



## legend94 (Mar 15, 2006)

KSUWildcatFan said:


> I was using an IDQ12v2 for quite a while. Easily still one of my favorite subs of all time. I never used the max I bought. We'll see if I actually put my Arc Flatline 12s (essentially upgraded maxes) to use. It's not looking like it, although I did get a box with dual 1.5ft^3 chambers the other day..It'd fit in my stock Equinox.... ;D


I was lucky enough to find an IDQv2 from hifiaudioguy that looks like it has never been used. That is my plan if the black 12 doesnt fit my needs because of power issues. Those flatlines remind me of the old ppi i think it was. looks only im sure the arc puts them to shame


----------



## KSUWildcatFan (Jun 11, 2006)

I never ran the PPI piston subs but I think they were supposed to be pretty nice.

That said, I expect the Flatlines to be better. I guess I'll keep those around as my "well, I couldn't make the Mags work because my car is stupid. Time to just throw as much power at some subs as I can." backup.

That Black12 should work fine for you. 500W is not hard to dig up good sir!


----------



## legend94 (Mar 15, 2006)

KSUWildcatFan said:


> I never ran the PPI piston subs but I think they were supposed to be pretty nice.
> 
> That said, I expect the Flatlines to be better. I guess I'll keep those around as my "well, I couldn't make the Mags work because my car is stupid. Time to just throw as much power at some subs as I can." backup.
> 
> That Black12 should work fine for you. 500W is not hard to dig up good sir!


if you want to go with 3 mags let me know 

im hoping the black 12 is the end of my search, any suggestions on this amp would be

Image Dynamics Q700.2 (Q7002) 2-Channel Class A/B Q Car Amplifier


----------



## KSUWildcatFan (Jun 11, 2006)

One of my good friends was running that amp. I believe he's selling his (along with the rest of his system IIRC). He said it's a great amp. I can send him your way if you're looking for one..


----------



## legend94 (Mar 15, 2006)

KSUWildcatFan said:


> One of my good friends was running that amp. I believe he's selling his (along with the rest of his system IIRC). He said it's a great amp. I can send him your way if you're looking for one..


yeah sounds good although tough to beat this deal

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/car-audio-classifieds/133538-image-dynamics-q450-4-q700-2-a.html

i have to call it a night so pm me when you get a chance!

thanks for helping me get the arc black


----------



## KSUWildcatFan (Jun 11, 2006)

Ooo, good deal indeed. I've sent my friend a message. I'll PM you with his response tomorrow.

NP on the black. Glad it made it into good hands. 

-Jordan


----------

